# Marketing Suggestions



## jibbster (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello All, 

I have been catering for about 8 years now and I recently relocated, so I am regrouping and taking a different approach. 

I live in an area with a plethora of vacation rentals on lakes, and I believe there is a good market to tap into for private chef services, etc. 

I was wondering if anyone else had done a similar thing, and if so, if they would be willing to share some ideas and/or experiences? 

Some of the services I was thinking of offering were small event catering, private chef service for dinner parties, etc. , food stocking service so they arrive to a stocked kitchen (some of the rentals are a good 20-30 minutes from a grocery store). I was thinking of tri-fold fliers to provide to some of the property management companies. 

Any ideas , comments, etc. are welcome!

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike, did you get the PM I sent you??


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

WhoCatersDOTcom said:


> You can try marketing in Catering directories


Yea, thanks for digging up a 4 year old thread. Let me guess, your site has Catering directories. Shocker!


----------

